# Dänemark Nordsee Brandungsangeln



## Michel (22. Juni 2001)

hi Leute!
Könnt ihr mir Ehrfahrungen rund ums Brandungsangeln in Dänemark an der Nordwestküste schildern?(Nordsee) Fahre nähmlich Anfang August dort hin und bin vollkommen ahnungslos was mich dort wohl erwarten wird. Auch wegen Ebbe und Flut usw.
Gruß Michel!
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Michel am 22-06-2001 um 20:56.]


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (22. Juni 2001)

Moin Michael,
ich bins FFT - Marco, ich glaube wir beide hatten uns per Mail ausgetauscht. Schoen das du hierher gekommen bist.

------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Michel (23. Juni 2001)

Ja das stimmt. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich ein paar Tips und Erfahrungen erhalte.Bis jetzt siehts nicht so aus. Aber ich werde mich in Gedult üben.
Michel grüßt den rest der Welt!


----------



## Anderson (23. Juni 2001)

Hallo Michel!
Wir waren im Mai in Agger.Das liegt auch im Nordwesten zwischen der Nordsee und dem Limfjord.Ich habe  dort das erste mal in der Brandung geangelt und zwar mit einer brandungsrute 4.20m mit 100gr Brandungsblei.Als Köder hab ich Wattwürmer genommen die da an jeder Ecke auf der Strasse angeboten werden .Also ich kann dir sagen das man dort schon auf 20 bis 30 Meter Distanz jede menge Plattfische fängt.Von Ebbe und Flut bekommt man da oben kaum was mit.Kannst also immer sehr gut angeln.Es gibt da viele Molen von denen du auch sehr gut angeln kannstIn Vestervig bei Agger ist der grösste Angelshop für die Region Thy.Der Laden ist gut bestückt und vielleicht findest du dort ein paar Leute die dir bessere Auskünfte geben können.Viel Spass noch in Danmark. 
Anderso


----------



## Michel (24. Juni 2001)

Danke für den Tip. Das macht mir ja richtig Mut. Was war dein größter Fisch? 
Gruß Michel!


----------

